# Let's see your Blue bikes!



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

I didn't see a Thread dedicated to Blue bikes...let's see 'em, Guys!

I'll start... (I can't remember all of the years, so just Model names on some)

Homegrown


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

Scrambler 36-36


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

Typhoon


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

Yeti AS-X


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 16, 2022)

My 1911 'National'.....





...it has some traces of the original blue surviving!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

Firetone Super Cruiser...labelled as Monark Super Deluxe





Weird looking set-up at the stem, but that has been remedied...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2022)

1937 Elgin Bluebird.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

Raleigh Easy Ridin' cruiser


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2022)

1937 CWC Roadmaster Supreme


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2022)

Elgin Miss America


----------



## kreika (Dec 16, 2022)

1941 Colson


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

kreika said:


> 1941 Colson
> 
> View attachment 1752224



Wow! 😍


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

Still have to research this one...









The dark blue is spray paint & comes off w/ Goof-Off...really a Corvette?


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## 1motime (Dec 16, 2022)

Evans


----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 16, 2022)

1939 Monark 5 bar


----------



## 1motime (Dec 16, 2022)

This one is gone but I'm sure it is still blue


----------



## mike j (Dec 16, 2022)

This one is gone too, but it's blue.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 16, 2022)

81 Typhoon, 

it's had a little bit of paint loss from the sun..

wait no, that's a fine patina.   🤣  🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 16, 2022)

69 3 speed


----------



## John (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

Man, Yall have some real treasures!
Thanks for posting them everyone!


----------



## rstytnsp (Dec 16, 2022)

.


----------



## John (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Rollo (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## John (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

C'mon guys, let's see some more...I know ya got 'em!

Loving all the contibutions so far!


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 16, 2022)

Shelby Nonose


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 16, 2022)

OG Paint 41 Shelby.............


----------



## rodomotive (Dec 16, 2022)

My Huffy "WHEEL". After acquiring this bike awhile ago I completely disassembled it, cleaned, polished, and detailed it and just finished final assembly.
I believe the bike to be 98% original, I replaced the hardened brake pads with NOS Huffy brake pads and replaced the dry and curled steering wheel spoke decals.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 16, 2022)

Here's a few, most I own, a few I sold, and one I never owned.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Dec 16, 2022)

…


----------



## 1motime (Dec 16, 2022)

Greeced lightning said:


> …
> 
> View attachment 1752358



Nice day at the beach!  Cool bike also!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 16, 2022)

These are all sold now and in other homes.

48 Macy's and Co. Cyclone badged Columbia.




53 J.C. Higgins




I guess not technically blue. 

53 Monark Sunliner




48 Monark Super Deluxe



Red Klinedinst badged Shelby



Schwinning


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 16, 2022)

1985 Cruiser 5


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2022)

Got this one a few months ago.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 16, 2022)

41 monark


----------



## tech549 (Dec 16, 2022)

colson


----------



## tech549 (Dec 16, 2022)

shelby


----------



## tech549 (Dec 16, 2022)

b6


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 16, 2022)

36 Schwinn


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## John (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## John (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## BRad90 (Dec 16, 2022)

Blue bike buried in the snow.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

Unknown bike mfg. I picked up from the curb in Kendall NY years ago...
My old driveway


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2022)

Kona Dawg Delux I sold, was a little too small...nice bike, super light


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## BRad90 (Dec 16, 2022)

Fun Schwinn with all the baskets!!


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 16, 2022)

Blue with some patina present.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2022)

My only Blue one. Not sure why I only have one, blue is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## marching_out (Dec 16, 2022)

One of the first bikes I bought six or seven years ago.


----------



## marching_out (Dec 16, 2022)

Still hanging in my garage waiting to be cleaned up.


----------



## marching_out (Dec 16, 2022)

Love the way this bike rides. One of my favorites.


----------



## ian (Dec 16, 2022)

brwstrmgmt said:


> View attachment 1752452



What the heck is this??


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2022)

ian said:


> What the heck is this??



Evinrude Streamflow


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## kostnerave (Dec 16, 2022)

Here are pictures of a May of '69 Sky Blue Collegiate and a November of '64 Sky Blue Varsity. I owned the '64 Radiant Blue Tiger, but I sold it to a friend of mine a few years ago.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Dec 16, 2022)

This pic of this Jaguar was the last time this bike was seen all together… sold it and then had to watch it get parted out locally…was sad for such a pretty bike.


----------



## comet (Dec 17, 2022)

Mercian Klein and Italvega


----------



## MB Native (Dec 17, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I didn't see a Thread dedicated to Blue bikes...let's see 'em, Guys!
> 
> I'll start... (I can't remember all of the years, so just Model names on some)
> 
> ...



1955 Blue Panther


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 17, 2022)

This one is pretty unimpressive compared to most of this thread! 1940 Colson Snap Tank.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2022)

One of mine 1959 Corvette 3 speed


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 17, 2022)

That must of been a huge tree. WOW!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> That must of been a huge tree. WOW!!!



Yes I hate my city for that. They have an plan to plant 2500 new trees by 2025 and apparently that means taking down beautiful 80 year old full grown trees to be replaced with new trees that have a proven life span in the city of less than 10.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 17, 2022)

40 Hollywood:





46 B6




40 Straight Bar


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 17, 2022)

Another one. What the  %&*#


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 17, 2022)

apparently I have had more blue bikes than I remember.

Like this Hawthorne badged Hercules.








and this Specialized Hard Rock.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 17, 2022)

This June of 1944 War Time Huffman really is blue, hoping to get it an O.A. bath next summer.






Supposed to look like this.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 17, 2022)

NOW YOU'RE TALKING MY LANGUAGE 🤓🤓






































AND THERE IS MORE .. JUST HAVE TO FIND THE PIC,S


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 17, 2022)

John said:


> View attachment 1752290



WOW WHAT A BEAUTIFUL SET !!!! 😍🥰😻 SOOOOOOO NICE !!!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2022)

ballooney said:


> 40 Hollywood:
> View attachment 1752808
> 
> 46 B6
> ...



Wow, now that was a huge tree


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 17, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> NOW YOU'RE TALKING MY LANGUAGE 🤓🤓View attachment 1752848
> 
> View attachment 1752849
> 
> ...



Been waitin' for you to join the Party Richard!
Beautiful bikes, Bro...I know ya got more stashed!


----------



## p51mustang55 (Dec 17, 2022)

1941 Schwinn DX, 1953 Schwinn Hornet, and a 1965 Stingray.


----------



## Thee (Dec 17, 2022)

This thread needs a bleu 🐀 😆

🐀🐀🐀


----------



## falconer (Dec 17, 2022)

Prewar Hawthorne


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 17, 2022)

Mongoose DJ 682


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 17, 2022)

I gave this bike to my nephew when he got his first job.
They were having a Yard Sale one day & some guy saw it in the garage & offered to buy it. My Nephew told him it was a "family heirloom"... 😆

It was a really fun bike, I wish I had another...


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 17, 2022)

Big Ripper


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 17, 2022)

More of the GT Karakoram...

My wife drove over an hour each way to get this for me. It was her 1 and only day off between ending one job & starting another! What a Gal! 🥰







She didn't tell me she was doing that, & when I got home, she pulled it out from around the house!! I was so  surprised!


----------



## Thee (Dec 17, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1753030
> 
> View attachment 1753031
> 
> View attachment 1753032



Suuup Lars 🤙🏻🤙🏻


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> These are all sold now and in other homes.
> 
> 48 Macy's and Co. Cyclone badged Columbia.
> View attachment 1752362
> ...



Really nice collection of blue bikes Pierce.. I just picked up a blue and white 1960 Columbia Jet frame and fork from @Hastings and can't wait to get this one built up... Thanks Ken...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Evinrude StreamflowView attachment 1752605



You know the COOOL thing about this bike was back in the 1990's I was a security supervisor and have been in the old Evinrude building were these bikes would have been built along with these outboard motors.. Really neat old place on the north side of Milwaukee. RideOn...


----------



## OldJunker69 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## OldJunker69 (Dec 17, 2022)

The Iver is blue just needs some cleaning


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 17, 2022)

OldJunker69 said:


> The Iver is blue just needs some cleaning View attachment 1753108



Looks like you’ve got a hit n miss project too!


----------



## OldJunker69 (Dec 17, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Looks like you’ve got a hit n miss project too!



I do lol it’s a petters universal. I have most of it but somehow along the way the crankshaft, connecting rod, and piston were lost not quite sure how to address that yet though


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 17, 2022)

OldJunker69 said:


> I do lol it’s a petters universal. I have most of it but somehow along the way the crankshaft, connecting rod, and piston were lost not quite sure how to address that yet though



Nice! I’ve wanted one for a while now. Keep us posted on how building it goes!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2022)

OldJunker69 said:


> I do lol it’s a petters universal. I have most of it but somehow along the way the crankshaft, connecting rod, and piston were lost not quite sure how to address that yet though



Me and my brothers worked at a gray iron foundry back in the early 80's and had some parts made up for one of his hit and miss motors.. It would be unlikely to find a pattern for that ,but you never know what's lurking in some guys cache of parts until you try.. Good luck..


----------



## OldJunker69 (Dec 18, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Nice! I’ve wanted one for a while now. Keep us posted on how building it goes!



Will do, hopefully you find one I’m still searching for one that’s not a total basket case


----------



## OldJunker69 (Dec 18, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Me and my brothers worked at a gray iron foundry back in the early 80's and had some parts made up for one of his hit and miss motors.. It would be unlikely to find a pattern for that ,but you never know what's lurking in some guys cache of parts until you try.. Good luck..



Thank you, I thought about that too that’s pretty cool, was it a difficult process? I read a lot of tractor and engine magazines and I’ve seen people do that.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 18, 2022)

OldJunker69 said:


> Thank you, I thought about that too that’s pretty cool, was it a difficult process? I read a lot of tractor and engine magazines and I’ve seen people do that.



The process is not that difficult,  you would have to find a small job shop that would be willing to run the parts.. The hard part would be finding the cope and drag pattern...


----------



## OldJunker69 (Dec 18, 2022)

Thanks for the info I don’t think I’d have much luck around here all the metal guys and fabricators have pretty much all retired


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 18, 2022)

brwstrmgmt said:


> View attachment 1753676



Wow, nice Columbia.. Do you know what year this bike is and the model? RideOn...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 18, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1753980



This isn’t fair! No one can beat that! It’s better than the Mona Lisa!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Rambler (Dec 19, 2022)

I (as Uncle Sam) with my 1903 National Cycle cushion frame chainless painted in National Blue.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 19, 2022)

My ‘46 DX, with its awful smurf-blue paint job, enjoying some mid-December sun.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 19, 2022)

67 2 speed


----------



## freddy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 19, 2022)

a 24" Sears bike I put together for my oldest daughter in 2016, she is vertically challenged, checking in at 4' 11-3/4"




A Bridgestone Lopeto I had for 2 days in Atlanta, it was part of a lot of bikes I had to buy to get a Solar Flite.   Filled the tires with air and sold it as quick as I could.  The lady who bought it loved it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 19, 2022)

this one was blue twice.  🤪  not really sure what it is now. 🙃


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 19, 2022)

1941. a really nice blue under the headbadge. has correct prewar white fenders now.... coolest basket ever. 🙂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 19, 2022)

1960 single speed _Racer_.


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 20, 2022)

100% Original right down to schwiin dealer air in the tires.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 20, 2022)

Rossin and Cannondale both “dressed” by Campagnoo.


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## REC (Dec 20, 2022)

Here is the blue part of the group in residence here: Schwinn and other - other still awaiting being built not included here



















OK - Red & Blue.... but original paint












REC


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 20, 2022)

Here’s a few of my blue ones 😎


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 21, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> Here’s a few of my blue ones 😎View attachment 1755290
> View attachment 1755291
> 
> View attachment 1755292
> ...



IS THAT ORIGINAL PAINT ON THIS BIKE ???


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 21, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> IS THAT ORIGINAL PAINT ON THIS BIKE ???View attachment 1755646



NO, I repainted it in the 90s !!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 21, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> NO, I repainted it in the 90s !!!



LOOK,S REAL NICE !!!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 21, 2022)

An average postwar murray....for some reason I love this thing.


----------



## Late To The Party (Dec 21, 2022)

59 Columbia Thunderbolt


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 21, 2022)

67 standard rider


----------



## Quakertownrich (Dec 21, 2022)

'75 Sky Blue Schwinn Sports Tourer



'63(?) Western Flyer



'73 Opaque Blue Schwinn World Voyageur




'89 Ice Blue Schwinn 974


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 21, 2022)

Late To The Party said:


> 59 Columbia Thunderbolt
> View attachment 1755703



I just got my 1960 Columbia Jet frame and fork today and can't wait to start building up.this bike.. Cool bike.. RideOn..


----------



## vince72 (Dec 21, 2022)

Here’s mine


----------



## gkeep (Dec 21, 2022)

1952 Schwinn World, 24". Wish it was a 26".


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 22, 2022)

'49 Straightbar


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 22, 2022)

Quakertownrich said:


> View attachment 1755710
> '75 Sky Blue Schwinn Sports Tourer



Love it!
That's a hard to find bike(in the Sky Blue color).


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 22, 2022)

Didn't realize how many blue bikes I had.  Here are a few


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 22, 2022)

Finally found a picture of this one I had.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2022)

1938 Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2022)

Rarely seen blue 1937 Monark Hawthorne Twin Bar I ended up with

Still on the backburner.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 22, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Rarely seen blue 1937 Monark Hawthorne Twin Bar I ended up with
> 
> Still on the backburner.
> 
> ...



You’ve got so many beautiful bikes! But that one isn’t a Colson! Maybe it identifies as a Colson? I don’t know, either way, you will make it beautiful! Keep us posted on progress!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 22, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Rarely seen blue 1937 Monark Hawthorne Twin Bar I ended up with
> 
> Still on the backburner.
> 
> ...





Thanks for posting your Blue bikes, Mike!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 22, 2022)

A unrestored bike in amazing condition I bought off the original owners family


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 22, 2022)

How about a partial blue bike (currently getting a lube and tune) :


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 22, 2022)

srfndoc said:


> How about a partial blue bike (currently getting a lube and tune) :
> 
> View attachment 1755960



That works! 😀 Thanks for posting it!


----------



## TieDye (Dec 23, 2022)

My blues.

Deb


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 24, 2022)

TieDye said:


> My blues.
> 
> Deb
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting those!! 😀


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 24, 2022)

My W.F. Bent tank.


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 1, 2023)

1972? The picture was taken in 1976.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2023)

Lady's Monark 4Bar


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jan 1, 2023)

She used to be blue! 1936/37 Schwinn C Model!


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 1, 2023)

Glenn Rhein said:


> View attachment 1760825



Bad asss


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 1, 2023)

PennyPrince said:


> Bad asss



so much so it needed 3 "S"s ! 😋👍


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 1, 2023)

1948 b6


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 1, 2023)

My OG Kustom park bike work stand! That’s right…custom with a K! Lmao


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 1, 2023)

MrMonark13 said:


> She used to be blue! 1936/37 Schwinn C Model!
> View attachment 1760960



Love the Ford f250 in the back ground.. I always wanted one one these high rider trucks when they came out in the mid 70's.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jan 2, 2023)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Love the Ford f250 in the back ground.. I always wanted one one these high rider trucks when they came out in the mid 70's.



Thanks man! She’s a 1978 F250 Custom. My family is the second owner. We bought it from our neighbor who ordered it new.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 5, 2023)

I just found this old pic of a Mohawk ladies 3-speed I sold.
I found this bike under my 100 y/o house we had in Kendall, NY!
Cleaned it up a bit, but stopped at the wheels & sold it.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 5, 2023)

I rode this one to the river. Great ride, nice bike path


----------



## Lonestar (Wednesday at 1:05 PM)

Took out my Typhoon this afternoon...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Wednesday at 2:01 PM)




----------



## Misterotis (Wednesday at 9:13 PM)

55 Schwinn Tiger, 53? Monark Super Deluxe.


----------



## Oilit (Yesterday at 5:03 AM)

Misterotis said:


> 55 Schwinn Tiger, 53? Monark Super Deluxe.
> 
> View attachment 1766803
> 
> View attachment 1766804



Nice looking pair! What kind of wheels are on the Tiger?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Yesterday at 5:06 AM)

Oilit said:


> Nice looking pair! What kind of wheels are on the Tiger?



It looks like it says DURO they appear to have the goodyear tread. The 2.125 fit on middleweights


----------



## Misterotis (Yesterday at 11:04 PM)

Oilit said:


> Nice looking pair! What kind of wheels are on the Tiger?



The tires are Duro Goodyear tread, as coasterbrakejunkie1969 said. They do fit the middleweight, a little tight under the fenders, but I like the look. The wheelset is Firmstrong cruiser wheels from Amazon, around $90. I inherited the bike from the original owner when he passed. It was dismantled in a box, and the wheels were completely trashed. Less for new wheels than restoring the old ones.


----------

